# ASEA Motor am Frequenzumrichter?



## radix (15 September 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte einen älteren Motor an einem Frequenzumrichter betreiben.

Ich habe bisher keine Erfahrungen mit Frequenzumrichtern und großer Automatisierungstechnik. Ich werde auch nichts selber unter Strom  setzen, sonden alles anschlussfertig installieren und dann prüfen  lassen.

Da ich schon vieles gelesen habe möchte ich von euch erstmal wissen, ob  dieser Motor grundsätzlich an einem FU betrieben werden kann. Fall noch jemand ein Datenblatt auftreiben kann wäre es nicht schlecht. Ich bin bei ABB nicht so recht fündig geworden.

Was ich bisher gelesen habe ist, dass ich nicht unter 35 Hz gehen sollte. Auch darf ich mit der Frequenz (60-67 Hz) nicht zu hoch gehen, da sonst die thermische belastung zu gross wird.

Die Frequenzerhöhung wird eher eine seltene Ausnahme bleiben, da der FU einen Unterdrucksensor (0-10V bzw. 4-20mA) zur Regelung bekommt und ein Regelventil (Lufteinlass) quasi überflüssig machen soll. Ist eigentlich das gleiche wie bei Überdruck einen Druckminderer überflüssig machen.

Was sollte ich bei der Auswahl des FU beachten?
Habt ihr einen Tipp für einen FU der vom Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis her gut ist?
Eine Motorbremse oder dgl. brauche ich nicht, da das Ventil zur Sicherheit bestehen bleibt und
beim Ausschalten des Motors kann dieser einfach auslaufen.
Ansonsten wäre mir nur noch eine einigermaßen logische und verständliche Programmierung des FU wichtig.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 September 2010)

Hallo,

von was reden wir denn?

1,5kW?
18kW
400KW?


MfG


----------



## Mr.Spok (16 September 2010)

Laut Typschild, denk ich, 2,2KW.

mfG Jan


----------



## o.s.t. (16 September 2010)

Bis runter auf ca. 12Hz kannste problemlos gehen, darunter wird die Selbstkühlung durch das Rotorlüfterrad praktisch wirkungslos.

Nach oben ists eigentlich unproblematisch auch bis 100Hz und so.
Musst einfach darauf achten, dass ab ca. 60Hz das Drehmoment dramatisch zusammenbricht. 

Und eben, steigende thermische Belastung hast du nicht nach oben, sondern eher nach unten wegen eben fehlender Lüfterwirkung. Wenn du sehr tief unter 10Hz musst, dann braucht der Motor einen unabhängigen Fremdlüfter.

Das ganze hängt natürlich davon ab, wie stark der Motor ausgelastet ist. Wenn der dauernd nahezu mit 100% Last läuft, dann sind die Grenzen nach oben und unten sehr viel kleiner als bei geringer Last....

Als Fabrikat kann ich dir SEW empfehlen, z.B. Movitrac B / LTE .
Wobei in dieser Leistungsklasse fast nichts falsch gemacht werden kann - auch mit anderen Herstellern.

Und ja, der Motor kann an jedem 08/15 Frequenzumrichter betrieben werden - Leistungsmässig natürlich dafür ausgelegt

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 September 2010)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Bis runter auf ca. 12Hz kannste problemlos gehen, darunter wird die Selbstkühlung durch das Rotorlüfterrad praktisch wirkungslos.



Bis 12 Hz bei einem Motor mit Isolierstoffklasse B herunterzugehen ist aber schon grenzwertig. Für Umrichterbetrieb ist Klasse F schon empfehlenswerter (+25°C mehr als Isol.Kl. B).
Ich würde max. mit 20 Hz anfangen und dann prüfen wie stark sich der Motor bei dieser Drehzahl unter Last erwärmt, dann evtl. weiter heruntergehen.


----------



## klausbre (17 September 2010)

Ich bin bei so einem alten Schätzchen viel weniger mutig als meine Vorredner.

Auch moderne ACs können nur bis zu rd. 25Hz mit vollem Moment gefahren werden (wegen der eigenbelueftung). Da aber i.d.R Motoren mit dem sehr dicken Daumen ausgelegt werden, laufen sie meist im Teillastbetrieb und können so auch deutlich langsamer laufen. Hier würde ich einfach mal die Motorerwärmung unter Last beobachten. Isoklasse B sind max. 125 C an der Wicklung. Also nur Mut.

Kritischer ist jedoch die vermutlich unzureichende Isolierung des Altmotors. Um hier sicher zu gehen brauchst Du eigentlich einen Sinusfilter, der den Rahmen sprengen wird. Als minimale Massnahme würde ich die PWM-Frequenz auf ganz kleine Werte stellen. Auch ein 230V-FU könnte eine gute Idee sein ...

Andererseits kostet ein 2.2 kW-Motor vielleicht einen guten Hunderter, so dass ich sagen würde: wenn das Herz nicht allzusehr an dem guten Stück hängt -> NUR MUT!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 September 2010)

klausbre schrieb:


> Ich  Auch ein 230V-FU könnte eine gute Idee sein ...



Kurze zwischenfrage:
Und was soll das bitte bringen??

Gruß
Timo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 September 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Kurze zwischenfrage:
> Und was soll das bitte bringen??
> 
> Gruß
> Timo


vermutlich meint er 87hz betrieb


----------



## klausbre (17 September 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> vermutlich meint er 87hz betrieb





... nein meint er nicht.:smile:

 Der wäre für diesen Motor bestimmt tödlich. Dazu bräuchte er im 
Übrigen auch unbedingt einen 400V-FU.

Mir geht es um die Belastung der Motorisolation. Hier hat sich in 
den letzten 20-Jahren einfach einiges getan. Aktuelle Normmotore 
verkraften die 560V-Pulse aus einem normalen 400V-FU problemlos ... 
weil die Isolierung verbessert wurde. Bei einem so alten Antrieb würde 
ich davon erst einmal nicht ausgehen. 

Es kann durchaus sein, dass der FU-Betrieb die Isolierung des 
alten Antriebs fortschreitend schädigt, bis er ganz durchschlägt. Das
kann in Minuten, Stunden oder auch in Monaten passieren.

Die Isolierung kann man schonen indem man 
 - das dU/dt durch eine nachgeschaltete Drossel (z. Bsp.
   ein Sinusfilter) vergrößert
 - einen FU wählt, der ein kleines dU/dt hat (das sind allerdings die
    wenigsten, weil die FU-Hersteller aus thermischen Gründen 
    ein schelles Schalten und damit ein großes dU/dt vorziehen.
 - einfach seltener schaltet (d.h. kleine Taktfrequenz)
 - mit einer kleinen Zwischenkreisspannung arbeitet.


----------

